# (Pa) yellow male



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Waiting on Drake MH 
Yellow Male out of FC Carolina half moon 
B.O.B. 2/21/2013
OFA hips good
OFA elbows normal 
EIC carrier
CNM clear 
eye normal 
Available for Stud. 
contact Scott Shafer or Joe goodman 
[email protected]


----------

